# 2016 Felt Cyclocross!!



## stephenrheard

Released at sea otter:

SOC15: All-new Felt FX TeXtreme Cyclocross bikes get lighter, stiffer & hotter ? plus updated Compulsion mountain bikes

This is a really compelling bike. They show specs down to the F4X with Force 1; my immediate thought is will there be a F5X with Rival 1? That would make for a hell of a gravel grinder.


----------



## YZ 343

Saw them at the Sea Otter. Nice looking bikes. Love to ride one.


----------



## Rashadabd

Now, that's what I'm talking about Felt! Nice job, SD, you guys have outdone yourself this time. BB386, thru axles, high quality carbon, fair prices, internal cable routing, and cool paint jobs...what's not to love. This might have just moved to the top of the favorite bikes list (bumping the Jamis Renegade, GT Grade, and Specialized Diverge down a few notches). Very impressive work. I hope the new F-Series follows the same design features. If so, watch out world, Felt isn't messing around.


----------



## STRANA

This in a Z please


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's more: Felt Bicycles Revamps Carbon Cyclocross Bikes with TeXtreme, Schwalbe Tubeless, Thru-Axles and Gram Savings - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## Superdave3T

Rashadabd said:


> Now, that's what I'm talking about Felt! Nice job, SD, you guys have outdone yourself this time. BB386, thru axles, high quality carbon, fair prices, internal cable routing, and cool paint jobs...what's not to love. This might have just moved to the top of the favorite bikes list (bumping the Jamis Renegade, GT Grade, and Specialized Diverge down a few notches). Very impressive work. I hope the new F-Series follows the same design features. If so, watch out world, Felt isn't messing around.


Thanks, I'm very excited about the new FX platform.
I'm also a fan of that Renegade but these are cyclo-cross bikes first. As a racing company our focus is on the performance end of the spectrum. The Renegade and Grade are more similar to our V-series (albeit with carbon options) and you won't see them under guys contesting World Cup CX events.

What new F-series? 

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Thanks, I'm very excited about the new FX platform.
> I'm also a fan of that Renegade but these are cyclo-cross bikes first. As a racing company our focus is on the performance end of the spectrum. The Renegade and Grade are more similar to our V-series (albeit with carbon options) and you won't see them under guys contesting World Cup CX events.
> 
> What new F-series?
> 
> -SD


Uh huh... LOL! I can't wait man. Congrats again.


----------



## STRANA

SuperdaveFelt said:


> What new F-series?
> 
> -SD


Oh oh


----------



## Rashadabd

I am loving this look.


----------



## stephenrheard

Totally agree. That bike is drool-worth, down to the colors.

Btw, this may just be a glitch, but it doesn't look like we'll have to wait long for the official spec...

EDIT: See two posts down, upload from phone didn't come through...


----------



## Rashadabd

stephenrheard said:


> Totally agree. That bike is drool-worth, down to the colors.
> 
> Btw, this may just be a glitch, but it doesn't look like we'll have to wait long for the official spec...
> 
> View attachment 305353


The link didn't work for some reason.


----------



## stephenrheard




----------



## Rashadabd

stephenrheard said:


> View attachment 305354


Yeah, Felt is typically pretty good about giving you a glimpse of what's in store early as they can. I like that as I think the element of surprise thing is overrated for most of us. If you wait too long, we lose interest, start window shopping again, and fall in love with something else. Getting a glimpse helps keep the excitement going if you ask me.


----------



## Rashadabd

stephenrheard said:


> Released at sea otter:
> 
> That would make for a hell of a gravel grinder.


That would be my goal as well as rides like Southern Cross here in Georgia will likely be the major events on my calendar each year. The winners and/or most competitive riders in these kinds of events still tend to be on cyclocross bikes. Adventure bikes are closing the gap, but the cyclocross bikes still seem like they are the faster rides. One of the key factors in whether this bike and others like it will be good fits on those courses is the BB drop. 65 might be less than ideal for these kinds of events, but something in the 67-70 range would likely be just fine. Tire clearance is another major issue, but Felt covered you on that one with 36mm clearance, which should certainly be enough. The video for the new Santa Cruz Stigmata is a good example of what I would be thinking of doing with a bike like this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbt-Nu1jyk


----------



## ridingincircles

Anyone heard rumor of the release date of the Felt 2016 cx line yet? I am looking to buy a cx bike now, but would wait for these if they are not too far away!


----------



## Rashadabd

ridingincircles said:


> Anyone heard rumor of the release date of the Felt 2016 cx line yet? I am looking to buy a cx bike now, but would wait for these if they are not too far away!


One of the articles said July or August.

Revamped Felt Fx carbon cyclocross bikes unveiled at Sea Otter Classic | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Donn12

Is the geometry different than the previous years? I can't get any info to pull up inder new release besides the heading


----------



## skinewmexico

No wonder I got such a deal on my 2014 F5X. Bummed about external cables, but its so much more comfortable than my Ridley was.


----------



## Superdave3T

Rashadabd said:


> That would be my goal as well as rides like Southern Cross here in Georgia will likely be the major events on my calendar each year. The winners and/or most competitive riders in these kinds of events still tend to be on cyclocross bikes. Adventure bikes are closing the gap, but the cyclocross bikes still seem like they are the faster rides. One of the key factors in whether this bike and others like it will be good fits on those courses is the BB drop. 65 might be less than ideal for these kinds of events, but something in the 67-70 range would likely be just fine. Tire clearance is another major issue, but Felt covered you on that one with 36mm clearance, which should certainly be enough. The video for the new Santa Cruz Stigmata is a good example of what I would be thinking of doing with a bike like this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbt-Nu1jyk


I'm not sure I'm clear with your description but are you suggesting that 2mm of BB drop makes a bike less than ideal in a gravel vs. 'cross situation? I've never heard that. Can you elaborate on why this, and not the steeper head angle and agile handling aren't a greater deterrent for gravel road racing? Same with the low head tube height of a 'cross bike designed for 55 minutes of 'cross racing vs. say the 8+ hour BWR sufferfest or 200mi Dirty Kanza?

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'm not sure I'm clear with your description but are you suggesting that 2mm of BB drop makes a bike less than ideal in a gravel vs. 'cross situation? I've never heard that. Can you elaborate on why this, and not the steeper head angle and agile handling aren't a greater deterrent for gravel road racing? Same with the low head tube height of a 'cross bike designed for 55 minutes of 'cross racing vs. say the 8+ hour BWR sufferfest or 200mi Dirty Kanza?
> 
> -SD


One word-stability- on less than ideal terrain. Not one gravel grinder/ adventure bike I can think of has gone with a bb higher than 68. The same need for pedaling through corners and clearing obstacles just isn't there, so the upside to sacrificing the benefits of a lower sitting center just isn't present. I agree that they tend to have 1-2cm higher head tubes as well, but I am not overly concerned with that given the bikes I have ridden in the past. For example, Specialized even has the bb at 70 for the Crux line. They just feel like the cons outweigh the pros for a race bike. Trek does the same with the Boone and Santa Cruz is at 69 with Stigmata. A number of people use those bikes as adventure bikes, gravel grinders, and all terrain/ any road bikes as a result. Some have even given up on pure road bikes after switching to them because of all you can do with them once you get a couple of sets of wheels. 

Really, it only seems like the Euro bikes that are purely designed and marketed for cross racing seem to be clinging to the higher bbs. There's nothing wrong with doing that in my opinion, it's just not what I and others like me are looking for because my interest is a racy adventure bike/gravel grinder and not a pure cx machine.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> One word-stability- on less than ideal terrain. Not one gravel grinder/ adventure bike I can think of has gone with a bb higher than 68. The same need for pedaling through corners and clearing obstacles just isn't there, so the upside to sacrificing the benefits of a lower sitting center just isn't present. I agree that they tend to have 1-2cm higher head tubes as well, but I am not overly concerned with that given the bikes I have ridden in the past. For example, Specialized even has the bb at 70 for the Crux line. They just feel like the cons outweigh the pros for a race bike. Trek does the same with the Boone and Santa Cruz is at 69 with Stigmata. A number of people use those bikes as adventure bikes, gravel grinders, and all terrain/ any road bikes as a result. Some have even given up on pure road bikes after switching to them because of all you can do with them once you get a couple of sets of wheels.
> 
> Really, it only seems like the Euro bikes that are purely designed and marketed for cross racing seem to be clinging to the higher bbs. There's nothing wrong with doing that in my opinion, it's just not what I and others like me are looking for beause my interest is a racy adventure bike/gravel grinder and not a pure cx machine.


Specialized actually used a 71 bb drop on the crux and like a 77 on the Diverge depending on the size. It's not the end of the world, it just depends on what you are looking for and what you want to do with the bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Specialized actually used a 71 bb drop on the crux and like a 77 on the Diverge depending on the size.


Here's some reviews of the crux that talk a little bit about it in the ride section:

Specialized CruX Pro Carbon review - BikeRadar USA

Specialized Crux Pro Race Red Disc — Cyclocross Bike Review - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos

Jamis also talks about it in their Renegade video as does GT I believe. Here's the Jamis video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KeBo1mqvOY


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Here's some review of the crux that talk a little bit about it in the ride section:
> 
> Specialized CruX Pro Carbon review - BikeRadar USA
> 
> Specialized Crux Pro Race Red Disc ? Cyclocross Bike Review - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos
> 
> Jamis also talks about in their video as does GT I believe.


Two more:

Traditional ?Cross Bikes Dominating Gravel Grinders: Jared Kessler's Ridley Up Close - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos

Trail Tech: Defining the gravel race bike - BikeRadar USA


----------



## Superdave3T

Rashadabd said:


> Specialized actually used a 71 bb drop on the crux and like a 77 on the Diverge depending on the size. It's not the end of the world, it just depends on what you are looking for and what you want to do with the bike.


I ask because we use 74mm BB drop for the frames we make for the pros who contest the cobbled spring classics. I've used that bike for road, crit and 'cross races in the past. I also have our previous generation F1x and find no difference in stability. A very slight shift in my CoM by bending my elbows or riding the drops does far more than a couple mm of BB drop could ever do to aid high speed handling. The biggest adjustment I found significant is the trail and specifically the added stability of the F1 PR vs. the F1x. While the average speeds of gravel and CX races may be similar the range of speeds on the road/gravel races I've done is far greater. On the 'cross bike I'm running when the speed dips much below 10 kph and seldom reach 45 kph except when I've got the energy to sprint at the finish. On the other hand, I've ground out long climbs and hovered just below 5mph for ~1 hour and hit 50mph on the descents.

The F1x is a performance cyclo-cross bike first. It is capable as a gravel race bike but that was not our primary design objective; a World Cup worthy 'cross frame was.

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I ask because we use 74mm BB drop for the frames we make for the pros who contest the cobbled spring classics. I've used that bike for road, crit and 'cross races in the past. I also have our previous generation F1x and find no difference in stability. A very slight shift in my CoM by bending my elbows or riding the drops does far more than a couple mm of BB drop could ever do to aid high speed handling. The biggest adjustment I found significant is the trail and specifically the added stability of the F1 PR vs. the F1x. While the average speeds of gravel and CX races may be similar the range of speeds on the road/gravel races I've done is far greater. On the 'cross bike I'm running when the speed dips much below 10 kph and seldom reach 45 kph except when I've got the energy to sprint at the finish. On the other hand, I've ground out long climbs and hovered just below 5mph for ~1 hour and hit 50mph on the descents.
> 
> The F1x is a performance cyclo-cross bike first. It is capable as a gravel race bike but that was not our primary design objective; a World Cup worthy 'cross frame was.
> 
> -SD


I personally think that's awesome and I'm not criticizing the bike at all, I just think that it may not be the bike for everyone these days and that's ok. As I indicated before, I think this is a great bike. Like all bikes, the geometry may dictate who it is truly a great bike for, but it seems like a really good design. I am still very interested (I'm guessing by your response that you guys stuck with the 65mm), but some people feel they can tell the difference and prefer a bb that leads to a bike that feels a lot like a road race bike. To each his own I say. I kind of dig a lower bb in the 70mm range for many of the reasons discussed by the folks from Santa Cruz in this video, but that's me and I'm not a cross racer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYEvs2pB--M&app=desktop


----------



## Jlightle

SD-
when can we see a picture of the new 2016 F4x? 
right now i'm all in for the 2016 F3x, But would prefer a Sram option.

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## Superdave3T

Jlightle said:


> SD-
> when can we see a picture of the new 2016 F4x?
> right now i'm all in for the 2016 F3x, But would prefer a Sram option.
> 
> Thanks
> Josiah


Tuesday.
Imagine last year's F2x but with this year's graphics package.

The 1x SRAM CX1 group is the go-to set up for the guys here at the office with the CX-racers typically running 42t x 11-28t or even 11-25t on flatter courses and the "adventure" set ups getting 38t with 11-36t. We've also discovered the Shimano XTR and XT 11 speed MTB 11-40t cassettes which fit on road 10speed freehubs shift just fine with the Force x1 rear derailleurs.

The F4x and F3x share the same frame, too.



-SD


----------



## shibui

If the 2016 F85X has Tiagra 4700 and a similar price and spec as the 2015 model, I will be all over that! I need a new bike for the fall and winter. I used to have a 2012 F75X but sold it. Not a great move on my part, but the 2016 F85X will help me forgive myself for that


----------



## Jlightle

Here is a link I found with some pricing and spec breakdowns. 

Felt 2016 road line-up revealed - BikeRadar USA

Unfortunately The F4x is ugly as sin.
I would love a F3x color with a Sram option.


----------



## shibui

Thanks for this. It does not specific say of the 2016 Tiagra will be used. And I will probably have the 50/34 Tiagra crank installed. I am not racing or anything!


----------



## Superdave3T

Jlightle said:


> Unfortunately The F4x is ugly as sin.


Hey, I'm right here. That hurts. 

I happen to love the Pistachio hue and based on the sales and reaction from our 2015 F2x that used this color, so do a couple thousand others.
There are Felt dealers who will order you the bike you want and outfit it with the components of your choosing by swapping the parts you need. I see this often with high end sales where crank, bar, stem, cassette, and other size specific items are dictated by the consumer.

Not every dealer would do this for an Ultegra --> Force swap but I'm betting you find one.

SD


----------



## Superdave3T

shibui said:


> If the 2016 F85X has Tiagra 4700 and a similar price and spec as the 2015 model, I will be all over that! I need a new bike for the fall and winter. I used to have a 2012 F75X but sold it. Not a great move on my part, but the 2016 F85X will help me forgive myself for that


Indeed the 2016 F85x in the US market will use new Tiagra 4700 brifters/derailleurs.
-SD


----------



## txnrider

Is it possible to see the geometry numbers / full specs on these cross bikes? When will these be available to be ordered through dealers? And finally, on average how long does it take on delivery from the time the order is placed? Thanks.


----------



## Superdave3T

txnrider said:


> Is it possible to see the geometry numbers / full specs on these cross bikes? When will these be available to be ordered through dealers? And finally, on average how long does it take on delivery from the time the order is placed? Thanks.


Yes, which model are you interested in. I've got the files in excel but I can't post them here without a loss of format. If you'd like to send me an email I can pass them along. You can order the bikes now, some models are already in stock, some are on the water having been produced and shipped from Taiwan, and some will go into production now based on June release of the all new components from SRAM (F4x, F55x)

Depending on where you are on the globe, delivery could be immediate (bikes are stocked by many of our retailers) or weeks away (F4x, F55x).

-SD


----------



## txnrider

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, which model are you interested in. I've got the files in excel but I can't post them here without a loss of format. If you'd like to send me an email I can pass them along. You can order the bikes now, some models are already in stock, some are on the water having been produced and shipped from Taiwan, and some will go into production now based on June release of the all new components from SRAM (F4x, F55x)
> 
> Depending on where you are on the globe, delivery could be immediate (bikes are stocked by many of our retailers) or weeks away (F4x, F55x).
> 
> -SD


Thanks. Sent you a PM.


----------



## savechief

When will the Felt website be updated to reflect the new 2016 models?


----------



## Superdave3T

savechief said:


> When will the Felt website be updated to reflect the new 2016 models?


As the 2016 models become available. Many are already on the site.
-SD


----------



## biketango

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, which model are you interested in. I've got the files in excel but I can't post them here without a loss of format. If you'd like to send me an email I can pass them along. You can order the bikes now, some models are already in stock, some are on the water having been produced and shipped from Taiwan, and some will go into production now based on June release of the all new components from SRAM (F4x, F55x)
> 
> Depending on where you are on the globe, delivery could be immediate (bikes are stocked by many of our retailers) or weeks away (F4x, F55x).
> 
> -SD



Would you please send the sizing to me? I sent you my email in a PM.


----------



## blumaar

Superdavefelt--- what is the status of the 2016 Felt f5x? was trying to order with LBS but have not seen any information on one being released.


SuperdaveFelt said:


> As the 2016 models become available. Many are already on the site.
> -SD


----------



## Superdave3T

blumaar said:


> Superdavefelt--- what is the status of the 2016 Felt f5x? was trying to order with LBS but have not seen any information on one being released.


You are right, there is no F5x yet.
Shimano has introduced a new 105-level shifter/brake lever that we want to use on this model. Hydraulic brakes are a nice feature and for 'cross use really overcome most of the drawbacks of disc brakes. Our problem has been the delivery of the new components. They will not produce these items until the fall and then start shipping the individual parts to our factories for assembly. Given the transit times and the 'cross season timing, it is unlikely you'll see an F5x in the 2015 calendar year. Last year's F5x still used a mechanical brake lever that pulled the TRP HyRd caliper. This caliper does not work with our new frame; it was optimized for hydraulic post-mount brakes, not semi-hydro or mechanical actuated brakes. We will sell F1x frames that you can assemble with whatever parts you wish or possibly select the Ultegra shifter/brake system from the F3x which is available now but use less expensive 105 derailleurs, FSA or SRAM non-series cranks, 11s compatible budget MTB wheels instead of the custom DT CXR 'cross wheels we've developed.

I don't think you'll see anyone with the new Shimano 105 hydro 'cross bikes.

We did update the F4x with hydro brakes and the new Force CX1 rear derailleur and X-sync chainring. That makes a sweet 'cross set up and a swap to an 11-36t or even 11-42t cassette allows it to have a similar range to a double equipped bike with 11-28t.

-SD


----------



## biketango

Will the new bikes have any different geometry? Like even small tweaks? Particularly wondering if the 53 will fit just a little bigger?


----------



## biketango

Hello?
Will the 2016 geometry be exact same. If not, I'd love to hear changes. Still no info on the website. I'm a tweener size and ideally want a something in between the 53 and 55. Actually the 53 with 100mm stem and about 40mm of spacers works pretty well except for the toe over lap.
Wish knew if going to 55 but downsizing stem to an 80mm and dropping all spacers would fit similarly--just longer wheelbase.


----------



## blumaar

Thank you very much for the indepth response! I do like the f4x also in the Pistachio color. as I continue figuring out what i'm going to get would you think the F5x would be out Winter15/Spring16 or not until next Fall?


SuperdaveFelt said:


> You are right, there is no F5x yet.
> Shimano has introduced a new 105-level shifter/brake lever that we want to use on this model. Hydraulic brakes are a nice feature and for 'cross use really overcome most of the drawbacks of disc brakes. Our problem has been the delivery of the new components. They will not produce these items until the fall and then start shipping the individual parts to our factories for assembly. Given the transit times and the 'cross season timing, it is unlikely you'll see an F5x in the 2015 calendar year. Last year's F5x still used a mechanical brake lever that pulled the TRP HyRd caliper. This caliper does not work with our new frame; it was optimized for hydraulic post-mount brakes, not semi-hydro or mechanical actuated brakes. We will sell F1x frames that you can assemble with whatever parts you wish or possibly select the Ultegra shifter/brake system from the F3x which is available now but use less expensive 105 derailleurs, FSA or SRAM non-series cranks, 11s compatible budget MTB wheels instead of the custom DT CXR 'cross wheels we've developed.
> 
> I don't think you'll see anyone with the new Shimano 105 hydro 'cross bikes.
> 
> We did update the F4x with hydro brakes and the new Force CX1 rear derailleur and X-sync chainring. That makes a sweet 'cross set up and a swap to an 11-36t or even 11-42t cassette allows it to have a similar range to a double equipped bike with 11-28t.
> 
> -SD


----------



## Jlightle

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Hey, I'm right here. That hurts.
> 
> I happen to love the Pistachio hue and based on the sales and reaction from our 2015 F2x that used this color, so do a couple thousand others.
> There are Felt dealers who will order you the bike you want and outfit it with the components of your choosing by swapping the parts you need. I see this often with high end sales where crank, bar, stem, cassette, and other size specific items are dictated by the consumer.
> 
> Not every dealer would do this for an Ultegra --> Force swap but I'm betting you find one.
> 
> SD


Thanks for the info SD.
I will ask around about the Ultegra --> Force swap.

I think the 2016 F3x Is the best looking bike that I've seen so far, and am considering switching to Shimano just for the frame.

Is the Pistachio color more of a green or yellow tint?
Based off the pictures I could find online it looks more yellow.

As someone who can only afford to buy a bike every five years or more; a unique color like Pistachio seems more like a 1-2 year color. Where Black I can live with for 5+ years.

Seems like all bike companies use a unique color in the $3k range. The new Crux elite x1 is Baby blue and Yellow! No thanks.

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## Jlightle

SuperdaveFelt or other Carbon Cross riders.
I have my next bike down to an F55x or F4x.
I really want the F4x, but am nervous about riding and racing a carbon frame. 
I'm 230lbs and pretty aggressive. I ride single track for training, and bunny-hop obstacle from time to time.
Should I fear the Carbon Frame for Cross?
Thanks
Josiah


----------



## Rainer

I talked to Wil today about the availability of the 2016 F85X in the US (we're in SoCal) and he said they aren't estimated to be in-stock until mid-November. Can you confirm? Would love to pick one up for my wife for the local CX season (which starts in a month). Thanks!



SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, which model are you interested in. I've got the files in excel but I can't post them here without a loss of format. If you'd like to send me an email I can pass them along. You can order the bikes now, some models are already in stock, some are on the water having been produced and shipped from Taiwan, and some will go into production now based on June release of the all new components from SRAM (F4x, F55x)
> 
> Depending on where you are on the globe, delivery could be immediate (bikes are stocked by many of our retailers) or weeks away (F4x, F55x).
> 
> -SD


----------



## jenna7788

*Any updates on a 2016 F5x - or F55x?*

SD - I also have to say thanks for this in-depth explanation! I'm hoping to pick up a cross bike this fall, and have been trying to track down a 2015 F5x in Canada, but have had no luck yet. As a result I'm looking one model down in the 2016 range, the F65x, though this is a pretty big step down. Is there going to be an 2016 F55x? As well, any update on the status of the 2016 F5x? Wondering if I should pick up an F65x (which my Toronto dealer says will be available in a week or so), or wait on the F5x?


SuperdaveFelt said:


> You are right, there is no F5x yet. Shimano has introduced a new 105-level shifter/brake lever that we want to use on this model. Hydraulic brakes are a nice feature and for 'cross use really overcome most of the drawbacks of disc brakes. Our problem has been the delivery of the new components. They will not produce these items until the fall and then start shipping the individual parts to our factories for assembly. Given the transit times and the 'cross season timing, it is unlikely you'll see an F5x in the 2015 calendar year. Last year's F5x still used a mechanical brake lever that pulled the TRP HyRd caliper. This caliper does not work with our new frame; it was optimized for hydraulic post-mount brakes, not semi-hydro or mechanical actuated brakes. We will sell F1x frames that you can assemble with whatever parts you wish or possibly select the Ultegra shifter/brake system from the F3x which is available now but use less expensive 105 derailleurs, FSA or SRAM non-series cranks, 11s compatible budget MTB wheels instead of the custom DT CXR 'cross wheels we've developed. I don't think you'll see anyone with the new Shimano 105 hydro 'cross bikes. We did update the F4x with hydro brakes and the new Force CX1 rear derailleur and X-sync chainring. That makes a sweet 'cross set up and a swap to an 11-36t or even 11-42t cassette allows it to have a similar range to a double equipped bike with 11-28t. -SD


----------



## wpcouch

Yes, we will have an F55X this fall. In fact, it's already in stock in our US warehouse. I'm not sure what the ETA to Canada is, but they typically receive their stock at about the same time as the US

If you're looking to use the F5X for this CX season, you're better off looking at the F55X or F65X, as the ETA still has not been confirmed. 

Details on the F55X can be found here


----------



## jenna7788

*Handlebar width on 2016 cyclocross models*

Thanks SD -- I just got word that the bikes arrived today in the Canadian warehouse, and I ordered my F65x!

A question about the geometry: I am anticipating that I will need to swap out the handlebar for a narrower one. I ride a ZW5 at present, size M, I believe the bar width is 38cm? How wide will the bars on the size 50 F65x be? I note the specs say "47 - 50cm = 420 / 450mm", does that mean 45mm?

If I needed different handlebars, is it easy for my dealer to order smaller ones directly from Felt (does the Canadian warehouse stock them or do they come from the US)? At present, they have suggested swapping out with whatever brand they have in store.



wpcouch said:


> Yes, we will have an F55X this fall. In fact, it's already in stock in our US warehouse. I'm not sure what the ETA to Canada is, but they typically receive their stock at about the same time as the US
> 
> If you're looking to use the F5X for this CX season, you're better off looking at the F55X or F65X, as the ETA still has not been confirmed.
> 
> Details on the F55X can be found here


----------



## wpcouch

Hi Jenna, the 50cm F65X uses a 42cm bar (measured center to center)


----------



## blumaar

Curious if any release dates have been established for the F5X. from a previous post about 3 months ago it sounded unlikely for 2015. any update on Color combos? love the f3x but unsure about the f4x at this point. thanks


----------



## wpcouch

There is no ETA or finalized colors, yet, on the F5X. Spring '16 is a safe assumption, at this point.


----------



## blumaar

*F5x or F4x*



wpcouch said:


> There is no ETA or finalized colors, yet, on the F5X. Spring '16 is a safe assumption, at this point.



thanks wpcouch! I was bummed to miss out on the 2015 F5x and am looking forward to seeing the full release and spec of the 2016 bike before deciding on the f5x or the f4x.

thanks again!


----------



## blumaar

Hi SDF- its still brutally cold up in Minnesota but the CX Bike purchase for the year is getting close. Any UPDATE on the release date of the F5X? 

Before March I'm hoping?

thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

blumaar said:


> Hi SDF- its still brutally cold up in Minnesota but the CX Bike purchase for the year is getting close. Any UPDATE on the release date of the F5X?
> 
> Before March I'm hoping?
> 
> thanks


July at the soonest now.
Flat mount = FML

-SD


----------

